# Goji og,is it real og kush?



## Bxgrower81 (May 10, 2013)

I've been reading about this for over a year it say it's a Nepali og x snow lotus, then I see it says it's Nepali kush crossed with snow lotus, his description of the strain makes no sense flavor and smell wise,he describes fruit but most og's have a fuel like smell to them, he does the same thing with his ancient og, I personally don't think any of them have any og kush in them, it seems like the are just true kushes and not og's and he just adds og at the end for the hype because they sell better than sayin that you have a landrace like a afghan kush,Hindu kush, or as he says a kush from Nepal, they descriptions just don't add up.


----------



## Bxgrower81 (May 10, 2013)

I'm not tryin to say they suck,it may be good,but I don't believe that they are Og's at all


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 10, 2013)

yeah, i would have to agree. don't get me wrong, it has og in it, but from what i've seen, heard and experienced myself, i would have to say the only thing og about it is the og in the name.

just to be clear, B has access to pretty much anything out there, so i'd highly doubt that he didn't use an og in the x. however, the male that's used in the cross is stronger than what most think, and passes on more than what's stated in the descriptions.


----------



## ClassicHikone (May 10, 2013)

I'm hoping to find out in about 6 -8 weeks. Got some going now. Took off really slow but I think it was because of grower error...


----------



## Bxgrower81 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks fresh,I was pretty sure he had access to many top strains,I see that a lot of people give him a big endorsement,I'm sure it's pretty good and all,just wanted to see how much like og it was,it's not really important as long as its some good herb,thanks again for your opinion and to anyone else who has anything else to add


----------



## kgp (May 11, 2013)

I heard nepali og was the original. A cut went to lake tahoe and was re named tahoe og. I agree about the description, doesnt sound like how I would describe the smell of my og. I have 2 freebie seeds. I am going to run them with my chem91, day breaker (chemd x og), and face-off og on the next go around.


----------



## FrostFarm (May 11, 2013)

Bodhi has some great gear. Regardless of the name or genetic make up, it'll be some top notch smoke and you'll have no regrets.

All the best,
FF


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (May 11, 2013)

I recently came across a cut of this and it did not resemble a Kush but this was only one pheno and it was in veg so I can not even fully evaluate it but I must note there were no Kush traits presentable . I ll get a cut of it asap and run the bitch to its optimal potential


----------



## kgp (May 11, 2013)

Kush as in Hindu Kush? Indica, short and stout? I guess the question is more of if its an OG? Hybrid, stretchy, tastes like fuely goodness, not affie, paki, kush taste.


----------



## kgp (May 11, 2013)

I hate the word kush. Young kids call any good weed kush. The people who made OG's named it kush, which was wrong, being its a sativa dominant strain. A kush is a straight indica plant with no stretch from the Hindu region in Pakistan.

The word kush can be misleading. It can mean just about anything depending on whose talking about it.


----------



## Bxgrower81 (May 11, 2013)

Yea I was wondering if it was the og kush as in fuely smells,kind of figured it wasn't and that it's some kind of Nepalese hash plant or something,I guess he through in og at the end because that what the mass majority of buyers would want,probably still some fire though


----------



## mrueeda (May 11, 2013)

I've smoked the real ogs...and ive smoked, grown and i'm courrently growing Bodhi's goji...My take on this strain is that it's not the one to look at for pure ogness, BUT if you grow a whole pack you have some undeniably good chances to find one og dom plant, the fact is that the fruity phenos are much more interesting and higher yielders...My keeper goji has a lot of og in it, but smell and taste are mixed with some kind of dark berry...if you want a pure og look at other strains, but if you are looking for some fruity og mix with good yield and kickass potency this is the strain for you..


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 13, 2013)

Did goji og wasn't bad but not what I expected for an og


----------



## sourpuss (May 13, 2013)

Ogs r supposed to b fruity lemon citrus, berry....


----------



## Clankie (May 13, 2013)

there are definitely og dom phenos in there. my keeper is a pure red-berry pinesol mindfucker. unique and tasty.


----------



## sonomascomaaroma (Oct 3, 2013)

Nepali og is one of the original chendawg crosses. AN indica dominate cross actually has been known in ca as og fire since 1997. It was originally bred by the chemfather in northern california. Pretty much the best og i have ever had always tests between 27 and 33 percent and yeilds 2.8 per 1k. Wonderful strain. Also snow lotus is pretty fire.... i really like the cross with it called elephantizer relaxer. Wonderful.


----------



## mrueeda (Oct 4, 2013)

sonomascomaaroma said:


> Nepali og is one of the original chendawg crosses. AN indica dominate cross actually has been known in ca as og fire since 1997. It was originally bred by the chemfather in northern california. Pretty much the best og i have ever had always tests between 27 and 33 percent and yeilds 2.8 per 1k. Wonderful strain. Also snow lotus is pretty fire.... i really like the cross with it called elephantizer relaxer. Wonderful.


It would be reeeally nice if you could post some pics or more infos on this strain as there is really nothing on the net except your post and bodhi's description...So is it the same as the fire cut ??


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 4, 2013)

My goji og has the typical lankyness and stretch of other "ogs" I've grown before. Most people seem to take the name og and think of that lemony pinesole fuel smell. Really should just be referred to as a structurally kush plant. My lone girl from the freebie is very typical of the ogs I've grown. 

With regard to the smell, it's nothing like other ogs. Mine has a very berry smell, easily an identifiable smell. On top of that she isnt the biggest yielder either, devloping the more golfball like nugs I've experienced growing other ogs. I must say the resin output and high are outta this world. Even stopped cloning other ogs (kosher kush, OG18, OGK) as they simply can't hold a candle to her trichome production, unique smell, and devastating high. 

Certainly going to pick up a pack and run some more. Would like to f2 and dig into this gene pool further. Plus would like to find a better yeilder while maintaining the aspects I like. Bodhi's gear is pretty unique in both offerings and quality. Haven't experienced a breeder I'd rather be running.


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 4, 2013)

my keeper goji has an arm and a leg. when your smoking it the arm will give you a hook in the head that'll leave you spinning, once your done the leg will dropkick you then boot ya in the nuts till you stop smelling berries and stop caring if its an og or not.

be careful, goji doesnt fuck around!


----------



## kgp (Oct 4, 2013)

Most people who like the OG's, do so for its taste and smell. Lemon fuel with a little pine. No berry, fruity, hazeT smell or taste Thats what the debate is. No doubt its good smoke, but would it satisfy the itch that a person looking for a good OG is trying to scratch. 

Im leaning towards no. Goji would be a great name but put the OG at the end and its sets expectations on taste and aroma.


----------



## ClassicHikone (Oct 12, 2013)

Quick Update ...got two beans and both were male Kinda sucked but.......collected the pollen  dream would be to pollinate a single branch on a White Widow x Big Bud just to see what may come up with..


----------



## NickNasty (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine are stretchy as fuck. Good clean smoke and great high but no true OG flavor and the high doesn't remind me of OG either.


----------



## NickNasty (Oct 13, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> My goji og has the typical lankyness and stretch of other "ogs" I've grown before. Most people seem to take the name og and think of that lemony pinesole fuel smell. Really should just be referred to as a structurally kush plant.


Not to bitch or anything but OG Kush is not a real "Kush" plant so the structure is nothing like a Kush. Goji does grow like most other OG's I have grown but for people looking for a OG that has that OG flavor profile I would not recommend it. Although to be fair in it's own right Goji is a very nice plant.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 14, 2013)

No I feel ya and know what you are saying. I mean with regards to the "kush" plants many are familiar with. Not plants like PCK, which whenever CBG ot ACE finally restock, I could finally get my hands on.


----------



## kgp (Oct 14, 2013)

Thats why I always try to use "og" when speaking about them. Leaving kush for bubba, hindu, Afghan, Paki etc...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 14, 2013)

Makes sense kgp. I'll have to post a photo of her tonight when she wakes. You will see what I mean by her stretch and legginess (not a word).

I too get frustrated with the misuse of labels and names. I find the problem results from breeders, and dealers just naming bud after what ever is popular at the moment. I'm geeky in the sense I want to know the lineage and proper labelling. Shit, I'd like breeders to do a better job accurately describing the phenos that may appear frequently in a ceed pack.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 14, 2013)

ETA if one is looking for the fuely, OG smell, this is not it. This has a more berry smell and nonetheless is an aweome plant. I will say that these plants wouldn't disappoint and anyone growing it will see high vigor, easy cloning and head stash stuff. I've seen other plants of this strain which were higher output. Think I'm going to top her more and more in veg to bush her out. My last topping experience didnt go very well and still did the same long stretch with side branching


----------



## Clankie (Oct 14, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> ETA if one is looking for the fuely, OG smell, this is not it. This has a more berry smell and nonetheless is an aweome plant. I will say that these plants wouldn't disappoint and anyone growing it will see high vigor, easy cloning and head stash stuff. I've seen other plants of this strain which were higher output. Think I'm going to top her more and more in veg to bush her out. My last topping experience didnt go very well and still did the same long stretch with side branching


have you tried mainlining or heavy LST? That's how I get yields out of my Goji cut. She doesn't put out that particularly huge buds no matter what, but the density of them is incredible. Like little rocks of berry-pinesol goodness. I didn't get any fuelly OG aspects to my phenos, but I have found the lemon and pinesol OG terps in various Goji phenos. I would still describe my keeper as berry pinesol dumpster glue. And yes, this is head stash herb. There's a reason there's 2 or 3 breeders out there other than Bodhi who are now working with Goji OG cuts.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 14, 2013)

Never tried main lining but may give it a go. I've had good luck in the past doing heavy lst with other og plants. Think I will be doing that on my next clone. Last time I was lsting ogs I found I had to stake them as they flopped over. 
You are right about the rock hard nugs. I really like her just range a better yield, but I do have other plants from bodhi which look like much better in the yield department.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 14, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Never tried main lining but may give it a go. I've had good luck in the past doing heavy lst with other og plants. Think I will be doing that on my next clone. Last time I was lsting ogs I found I had to stake them as they flopped over.
> You are right about the rock hard nugs. I really like her just range a better yield, but I do have other plants from bodhi which look like much better in the yield department.


i have phenos of RKU and Tranquil Elephantizer that yield incredibly well, and have very high quality buds. 
those have been my best yielding bodhi crosses as of yet.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I will soon be finding out in November with SSDD, Blueberry Hill, and Superstitious. Just completed week three of flowing. So far everything is beautiful and Frosty.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 2, 2014)

Blueberry Hill intrigues me
So does Deadly Bubba!
Can't wait for that release!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 2, 2014)

Love my blueberry hill. Excellent yields, smells of Blueberry with a pepper finish. Not my most trich covered gals as almost all my Bodhi gals are, but she holds her own in my lineup. 

I've got two in flower, at different weeks of flower, I'll snap a few to give ya an idea.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 2, 2014)

Bodhi calls his "Nepai kush" cut (how it was names when passed to him) to "Nepali OG" because there is no Kush in Nepal, also the growth and characteristic of his Nepali OG cut fit his definition of an OG....

Snow lotus has quite a bit of influence in this X, most are strawberry funk, the Nepali OG is quite resessive in this X...only luck, good number, or f2's will help you find a pure pinesol funk... But then again, this cross was named after a berry (goji) and people were shocked it tasted that way..lol


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 2, 2014)

Yea I do love my Goji gal. Want to run more and F2 but its all about space and so many other strains of his I want to gather. She's a special gal for sure abd it is a great smoke. I'm currently running get in veg again for about two months as in hoping for higher yields. She did not like my initial top the first time I ran her. Now I'm bushing her out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2014)

My first Bodhi's are two Goji fems [ of three ] that just hit week 7 12/12. One totem pole dark green, one shorter and paler green. Both still look at least tw0 - three weeks away. Can you experienced Goji cats give me an idea about a finish time?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 2, 2014)

I've taken mine at 9 weeks but she really shines at 10 weeks. Puts on more weight as the calyxs swelling.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> My first Bodhi's are two Goji fems [ of three ] that just hit week 7 12/12. One totem pole dark green, one shorter and paler green. Both still look at least tw0 - three weeks away. Can you experienced Goji cats give me an idea about a finish time?


my denser bud OG leaning pheno finished fastest, definitely in the 8 or early 9 weeks w/ hydro, I didn't have any phenos run longer than 9-10 weeks, so I think your assessment is probably pretty valid.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've taken mine at 9 weeks but she really shines at 10 weeks. Puts on more weight as the calyxs swelling.


Which pheno, and how does it smoke? [ yeah, I'm kinda psyched ]



Clankie said:


> my denser bud OG leaning pheno finished fastest, definitely in the 8 or early 9 weeks w/ hydro, I didn't have any phenos run longer than 9-10 weeks, so I think your assessment is probably pretty valid.


I have these in the same hydro container. Due to space, when I do regs, 3 are started in a one gallon bucket; the goal is to get fast clones and then sex the moms asap. So the two flowering now are the moms in the same bucket, and are putting out two colas each. I'm going to have to negotiate the flush. probably at 8 wks...maybe a couple days longer...and finish them both at the same time. These will be appetizers - probably a zip each - but the 2 clones are at 4 weeks and very happy. Am going to bush them out another 2 weeks. They both took forever to root, and were the sole survivors of each mom, so they get extra special new digs come flower time.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 2, 2014)

She has a very unique berry smell, she is certainly not the OG pine fuel smell 

She a very hard hitting smoke, but doesn't leave you feeling drowsy as other strains do as you come down. No immediate need to nap or anything, but body massage paradise with a warm glow.


----------



## brek (Jan 3, 2014)

Just finished testing Goji Lights. Look for this one gents. May be my holy grail. Tits. Pure tits I tell ya.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 3, 2014)

What's the lineage on Goji lights?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> She has a very unique berry smell, she is certainly not the OG pine fuel smell
> 
> She a very hard hitting smoke, but doesn't leave you feeling drowsy as other strains do as you come down. No immediate need to nap or anything, but body massage paradise with a warm glow.


Thanks. I'm actually looking forward to the berry pheno more than the pine fuel.


----------



## brek (Jan 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> What's the lineage on Goji lights?


Goji x NL5 I believe bcsc or noof? can't remember.

Had an ALMOST finished journal at TSD :/

Theyre drying. I will post pics of end plants and finished meds soon


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 3, 2014)

Please do! Sounds wonderful. 

Yea berry phenos are the predominant expression from what I've seen on another board. She is a special gal, I just want her to yield more. Damn Blueberry Hill almost double in harvest compares to Goji.


----------



## AltDog (Jan 3, 2014)

In my first grow I've just grown a couple of Goji OG from seed (along with a bunch of other plants - sfv og, tahoe, sinmint cookies, etc), and after 4 weeks - and throughout most of that time - it's been the steady standout.

Both the biggest of the indica dominant, and the most robust.

At 4.5 weeks currently 15 inches (38cm) tall 21.5 in (54cm) wide.

Any hints on possible pheno would be grand. Haven't determined if it's a girl yet, might even keep it (seperated) if it's not it's just so resilient - I made the usual newbie mistakes and more, probably starved it at first for almost a week (some didn't make it).

After this pic I lollipopped and took a few cuttings which have been rooting about 30 hours.

After a couple days rest to deal with pruning stress I was considering topping her, what do you think?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks good! 

I kept my shortest (out of 5 females) female, über frost, berry with pinesol undertones, super dirty dank, a real frost machine


----------



## AltDog (Jan 4, 2014)

This is my shorter goji, just put in a new, larger home today. I topped it, and it sent up 4. Different pheno for sure.


The one I posted two posts above is the more OG pheno I guess - I have SFV OGs and a Tahoe going and the leaves could be triplets of each other basically - and the Goji's structure in my 'bigger' one is like the SFV structure, just larger.

This is the Goji leaf on the left, vs an apothecary genetics SFV OG leaf on the right - same age, germinated around the same time.


Like the structure, they're identical basically, the Tahoe leaf is the same, about the size of the SFV, and as you can see the Goji is much larger.


----------



## blis84 (Feb 25, 2014)

Our goji mom has a excellent strawberry incense taste, and the frost is crazy, very lanky and need to be staked or lst'd, yield can be excellent if the time is takin to fim a few times and let her veg for a good 1 1/2, rock hard spear shaped buds with a nice berry incense aroma. The most we pulled off our keeper was 14 zips indoor, I think we can get more too, under a 1000 super hps and 4 125 watt CFLs around the sides! Overall I have a hard time believing any grower would like this strain but if looking for a quality og in bean form, dr greenthumbs ghost cut s1s are fire, kens gdp og kush has some crazy phenos it's apparently Tahoe og x skywalker og, our buddy even ran a hso og kush freebie and got a emerald og dominant beautiful plant, we actually bred our emerald og cut to a fire og bx2 male and hsos which he claimed was a reversed fire og with a emerald og mom, and our keeper emerald og leaner is close to his freebie, I couldn't believe it. Otherwise check out any of gage greens gear like the charity og, aka ocean beach og x Joseph og, or blessings og aka allure og aka abusive og x Joseph og, both are exceptional ogs, also loompa farms yeti og f3s and bx2 are fire and excellent og phenos to be had. Rare dankness is supposed to have some nice ogs, we've only run their ox, blue ox, longs peak blue, and rug burn og for our ghost og bx, which were robbed along with our ghost cut but the rug burn were looking nice and frosty and stinky when they were taken, not sure what they were going to end up like, but the ox was excellent bud, and worked amazing for our katsu bx which was stolen too along with our katsu cut, we might be getting her back though. The lpb was serious blueberry skunk taste and the blue ox was more potent and was straight blueberry with some bubba undertones, our keeper is truly special. So I'm guessing if there other gear is good, there should be some keeper ogs to be found of all the elite ogs they have.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 25, 2014)

You have a hard time believing anyone would like this strain?? 

It would be easier to read your post if you used paragraphs...


----------



## pSi007 (Feb 26, 2014)

kgp said:


> I hate the word kush. Young kids call any good weed kush. The people who made OG's named it kush, which was wrong, being its a sativa dominant strain.



I hear ya, brother.. However, growing up in Los Angeles and having purchased 1000s of bags of grass in the area in the early-to-mid 1990s, I know the strains well.. It is true that "OG Kush" was the typical name for high grade cannabis, it was 95% of time a "mostly indica" KUSH, grown indoor by the growers and organized criminals, mostly Mexican gangs, and Biker gangs. 


The most powerful and popular "OG Kush" from my youth was very distinctive in taste, and smell - even when the flowers are smoked, a person can still smell the spicyness of the "OG Kush" in the smoke. I instantly know when my girl is smoking our OG Kush and true Cherry Pie (non-F1Durban).

The smell and taste is very spicy and reminds me of a hint of Mexican brick weed, however, imagine no foul smell or taste in the Mexi, have it be 75%+ indica, and multiply that by 50x. It is an "Afghani Kush" selected for growth in Mexico's VERY hot climate in the late-to-mid 1980s, my best guess.


ALL of this "OG Kush", "LA Kush", ect, crap which is being sold tastes NOTHING like what I grew up smoking in my youth. The closest thing is the Bay Cherry Pie..


Check the Cherry Pie from this place, it IS NOT the f1xDurban version. We call the F1xDurban version "Cherry Kush", (more Sativa).
http://www.caligenetics.org/#!strains/c1jxp
http://www.caligenetics.org/


----------



## pSi007 (Feb 26, 2014)

Real growers would never call a sativa dominate strain a "Kush".. that's just stupid, kid shit. 


These idiots are pissing on the So-Cal "OG Kush" legend. Try the Platinum Kush from *http://www.caligenetics.org/
*
..real deal, Indica.Not a pussy, bullshit, sativa, "kush". *
*


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 28, 2014)

Im doing some Goji OG. I found both Pheno types. The normal OG hybrid and the super size Pure Indica Pheno type. She has absolutely no Sativa genetics that I can see in the 2nd Pheno. 


The first pics are of the OG Pheno type. 

  

These are the 2nd Pheno. Has anyone ever got one that looks like these. I have been asking so far no one has found this Pheno type?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 28, 2014)

How would you know what your phenos are like.... Have you flowered them yet??


----------



## kindnug (Apr 28, 2014)

I have Emerald OG + TK cuts.

Golden Triangle is the strain I chose for an "OG kush" mix.
Mainly to find a good male to do a TK bx(under-way).
Also have some F2 forming in the only female out of 5 beans.

I would regret it later if I didn't F2 these beautiful plants...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bohdi said there are 2 Phenos. Gave a description. What I got matches with most of his descriptions.. I dont need to grow out a plant to see the different pheos there very different plants.

Most people know me by hammerhead or Purple Frostbyte. I'm not a newbie. I can tell the difference no problem. Maybe you cant. I could try and show you why there different phenos


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 28, 2014)

Bodhi has personally released clones of more than a couple of the keepers of Goji in the bay area. Wish I wasn't on the third coast. Anyways, who wouldn't want a beautiful plant, dripping in resin, easy to trim, awesome berry smell with a tad fuel on the end, which instantly takes care of pain while clearing the mind? Here is my girl, in my opinion she is a keeper by many standards. Just look at them sexy foxtails!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Bohdi said there are 2 Phenos. Gave a description. What I got matches with most of his descriptions.. I dont need to grow out a plant to see the different pheos there very different plants.
> 
> Most people know me by hammerhead or Purple Frostbyte. I'm not a newbie. I can tell the difference no problem. Maybe you cant. I could try and show you why there different phenos


Bodhi has release more than 5 goji OG clones (pinesoul, thunderegg, purple, queen, B's cut) so there are more than two. Also, claiming you found a "pure indica" in this line is laughable.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the correction, I just knew he released some cuts in the bay area. Yea, I find it hard to believe anyone will find a "pure indica" in that line based on its lineage, and really ya got to flower it out as others said to see what you really have.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 29, 2014)

Pinesoul cut is the "OG kush" phenotype.

I'd choose a different strain from his lineup if I were looking for a real OG kush.
Triangle kush/Pure Kush crosses are where I'd look for real OG kush phenotype.

I think the "lemon pinesol" people refer to tastes more like hash/pine/citrus.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 29, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Pinesoul cut is the "OG kush" phenotype.
> 
> I'd choose a different strain from his lineup if I were looking for a real OG kush.
> Triangle kush/Pure Kush crosses are where I'd look for real OG kush phenotype.
> ...


Nailed it^^^

Bodhi's Black Triangle has super OG phenos.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm growing Golden Triangle and the only female I got from the first 5 plants >looks< very similar to the TK clone I run consistently.

Only 4 weeks flowering + already more Trich. production than the TK cut.
Smells are more complex, but very similar.

Males aren't going to waste, I'm collecting pollen from 2 stinky studly males to test some TK backcrosses. The other 2 males that had no smell were tossed.


----------



## kgp (Apr 29, 2014)

Im looking forward to the GT. Im glad you are reporting tk phenos shining through. Can you give me any pointers of what to look for in structure, leaf patterns, or smells to identify the TK dom form the appy. New to bodhi, the only other strain Ive grown is blue dream/lotus cross.

@coolkid.02 
@kindnug


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 29, 2014)

look for the phenos that kick out 3 leafs when stressed or topped, stretchy and long nodes in flower, form golf ball bulby OG nugs, and reek like the dankest dank.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 29, 2014)

also, the pinesoul cut that @kindnug mentions is a f2 found in 100 females that Bodhi selected from, so the lemon pinesol or "hash/pine/citrus" is a much more unique find that what most will encounter with the f1's.


----------



## kgp (Apr 29, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> look for the phenos that kick out 3 leafs when stressed or topped, stretchy and long nodes in flower, form golf ball bulby OG nugs, and reek like the dankest dank.


So the tk grows just like most og's. I don't know why I was expecting different.

Very interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 30, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Bodhi has release more than 5 goji OG clones (pinesoul, thunderegg, purple, queen, B's cut) so there are more than two. Also, claiming you found a "pure indica" in this line is laughable.


You can laugh all you want. It just shows me you dont take the time to read about the strain. My picture's speak for them selves. Im no spring chicken I know what a Pure Indica strain looks like You have your Opinion I have mine. You think you have more experience then I not likely. You can ask Bodhi this is what he posted in the description for GOJI OG. Read it for yourself. Hybrid's dont have leaves like what I got. .I have been helping the cannabis community for 30 years . Your such a cool kid you know it all dont you LMAO. You just have to be an ass about it. Your E dick isn't any bigger then mine buddy. Everyone has there opinion its all subjective. Here is Bodhi discription of the Goji strain. I will take his advice over yours. I can tell this is not the thread for me so yo can spew what you want I will just move on with my own thread with the right info. I wont respond to any reply so post away. 

Over the years ive worked on various og kush projects, some interesting plants have come through, but never the total package. this last year ive been testing a very special og hybrid called goji og, named after the bright red sour himalayan berry. this hybrid has excelled indoors and out and is truly the total package, incredible full on og aroma and taste with an undercurrent of red berries, black cherry, hawiian punch, licorice, and alpine strawberries.

one of the biggest yeilding ogs ive ever run that still maintain the effect, aroma, taste, and resin content of a true og. improved stature, no more floppy stems, or insane staking required... grows like an indica hybrid. the few people i have let run her, are dropping everything to pack their rooms with her. the cut i run was found from the first round of three seeds , when i saw the potential i ran a bunch more seeds outside to get a better look. the cross is a combination of my snow lotus male, which is very clear in breeding, i think thats how the magic happened, just passing the size, power and resin over while keeping all the qualities of the og kush. the mother is nepali og aka nepali kush, an old og kush from grass valley that is closest in appearance to the tahoe, the buy in for this cut in the mid 2000's was 20 grand...lol... i dont know if any cut is worth that much, but it is a very nice og...* Theres two main phenos in the goji og line a big yeilding og smelling totem pole maker of infinite delight, and a smaller strawberry pheno that looks like a super frosty og, but has the super narco high of the snowlotus*. the big og smelling pheno shows up about 3 times in one pack of seeds. f2'ing this line opens up a really cool genetic treasure chest, with pure purple stemmed snow lotus phenos, strawberry wands, and nepali og dom girls. im really excited and proud to offer this to the community... enjoy... and many blessings on your grows.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hopefully when I've been growing as long as you I can just look at a plant in Veg and tell exactly how it will stretch and what Trichome profile it will have even before I flower it. 

BTW Bodhi wrote that after growing 3 females from the line... He's since grown many more. 

I can't wait until I've been growing for 30 years, maybe I'll be excited about veg pics again.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 30, 2014)

Damn, if anyone sounds like an "e" dick, it's you. Just wait till you flip that plant, there is very little indica expression in the giant "show your goji thread" on another forum....weird out of hundreds of plants there isn't any "pure indica" like plants at all. But you are an expert at judging veg plants, and an Internet know it all so have fun with that shitty attitude


----------



## kindnug (May 1, 2014)

Plants change greatly @ the flip...

I'm looking for a mixture of the parents, but TK leaners will have fatter leaves than Appy.
Both parents stretch so that wouldn't be anything to determine by.

You'll probably have to smoke some before you determine which resembles TK.
Plants that finish in ~8 weeks lean to Green Crack.

TK flowers ~65-75 days(depending on environment/preference)


----------



## kgp (May 1, 2014)

I got a couple fat leaf out of the gt, one that is about as stretchy and lanky as it gets. Like a vine. Others have more structure. High hopes.


----------



## HazeHeaven (May 1, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Nailed it^^^
> 
> Bodhi's Black Triangle has super OG phenos.


Have you tried the Love Triangle (TK x SL)? I see next to no feedback on that one and wonder why. I had a pack from awhile back and hatched a couple finally. Description sounds great but don't know if anybody has found something extra special in there.


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 2, 2014)

I did try Love Triangle... It was very nice, I preferred it over goji OG.... 

Seems the snow lotus gave the TK a sweeter taste. I loved the herb, but I also grew Black Triangle at the same time which showed to be a gem with a funkier OG profile.


----------



## kindnug (May 3, 2014)

I wonder if F2 would produce more OG leaning phenotype.
I made some anyway since I love the plants.


----------



## kgp (May 3, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I wonder if F2 would produce more OG leaning phenotype.
> I made some anyway since I love the plants.


Of coarse it will. F2 will give you the biggest selection. That would be the way to go if your trying for the tk. Run all f2 select the tk pheno, find a great male and bx it to your clone.


----------



## dojagrower (Mar 1, 2017)

coolkid.02 said:


> also, the pinesoul cut that @kindnug mentions is a f2 found in 100 females that Bodhi selected from, so the lemon pinesol or "hash/pine/citrus" is a much more unique find that what most will encounter with the f1's.


 Just got a cut Bodhis PineSol


----------



## dojagrower (Mar 1, 2017)

This was gifted to me an f2 cur 7yrs old


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 1, 2017)

FrostFarm said:


> Bodhi has some great gear. Regardless of the name or genetic make up, it'll be some top notch smoke and you'll have no regrets.
> 
> All the best,
> FF


Does bodhi carry any straight knockout couchlock strains


----------



## dojagrower (Mar 1, 2017)

Vonkins said:


> Does bodhi carry any straight knockout couchlock strains


Pretty sure he does from wwhat Ive gathered


----------



## torontoke (Mar 1, 2017)

There's a huge bodhi thread on here with over a 1000 pages of info and pics.
He has something for everyone.


----------



## 905krak (Mar 17, 2018)

Ok so . for anyone to say u don't get sweet or fruity tastes from OG( ocean grown) kushs is out of control . u shouldn't be allowed to talk anymore . once u add Real OG to any other cross its gonna add the fuel and bring on the fruits or sweets or flowers of the mated strain aswell obviously . all cookies any dessert strain . zkittled r all extreme evidence of this . I myself only smoke live resin . ibhave the Goji Oh x Snow lotus from Kind Selections infront of me its what made me look for this Goji info so I can review it . and its extreme chemical x sweet x snowlotusy mix with 0 OG kush traits to it at all I agree on the lack of OG resemblance . this is agreed BUT not all OGs lack the fruityness describe by a member in a previous comment . I have 42 diff live resins and 1 of them is Comatose OG . tons of fruityness . Lindsay OG (liberty farms) tons of sweet n fruityness . Lindsay OG is a pheno of real OG and no OG fan should ever not try it like sfvog and Tahoe its unique


----------



## 905krak (Mar 17, 2018)

905krak said:


> Ok so . for anyone to say u don't get sweet or fruity tastes from OG( ocean grown) kushs is out of control . u shouldn't be allowed to talk anymore . once u add Real OG to any other cross its gonna add the fuel and bring on the fruits or sweets or flowers of the mated strain aswell obviously . all cookies any dessert strain . zkittled r all extreme evidence of this . I myself only smoke live resin . ibhave the Goji Oh x Snow lotus from Kind Selections infront of me its what made me look for this Goji info so I can review it . and its extreme chemical x sweet x snowlotusy mix with 0 OG kush traits to it at all I agree on the lack of OG resemblance . this is agreed BUT not all OGs lack the fruityness describe by a member in a previous comment . I have 42 diff live resins and 1 of them is Comatose OG . tons of fruityness . Lindsay OG (liberty farms) tons of sweet n fruityness . Lindsay OG is a pheno of real OG and no OG fan should ever not try it like sfvog and Tahoe its unique


I am a huge fan of Bohdi strains btw


----------



## Voyager420 (Aug 4, 2020)

Goji from a self seeded bud from a dispensary in denver (good cut). The internodes are lanky and the stems dont seem to be as hollow as other strains so its hard to super crop without snapping. I have 3 going and 2 of them are quite skunky in veg. It does seem like an indica/og to me. Honestly, the parent produced some of the best indica in taste and effect and is in my top 3. Better than sfv and alien og imo


----------



## chowmein (Jun 10, 2021)

dojagrower said:


> View attachment 3897576 Just got a cut Bodhis PineSol


hey brotha this is a hydroponic/ soil ? and if so where do I buy lol


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 10, 2021)

The best shatter I ever smoked was Goji OG from Apothecary in Sherman Oaks, definitely a real OG Kush.


----------

